# a night of privacy....thank the gods!



## furiouskitten (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies. Well my hubby's been out of town for the past few weeks and he's due to be back home on Monday. With this being his last weekend away and Saturday being his last night off, I'm going to drop the kids off at grandma's and drive to his hotel to spend Saturday with him alone.

This may not seem like a big deal, but we have six people that live in our home on a daily basis. Me, my husband, and our two children. Plus my brother and my mother-in-law. Privacy in our home is nonexistant, so this chance for the two of us to have a completely private evening is a minor miracle and I'm siked!

I'm thinking I'll ride up around 3ish since he's been working the night shift and won't be waking until around then. Maybe go to dinner. I hope it's as pleasant an evening as I have pictured and that traffic's not to bad!

:smthumbup:Wish me luck ladies, I need this night to rekindle our oh-too-average love life! LOL! 

Good night.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Woohoo! Have fun


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Romantic getaways breathe life into a marriage. Good on you for carving out some wife time.
I hope she wore something sexy and brought candles.
Since my husband and I will always be a family of two, we celebrate each other as much as we can. We just came back from a night away. It was a nice break in the monotony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

furiouskitten said:


> I need this night to rekindle our oh-too-average love life! LOL!


Make it happen girl !  Get yourself some hot new linerie, Bring some music, bring some candles, Make a mental picture of all those seductive moves to bring him to his knees, make it a night to remember. Don't forget the camera too -with a tripod for some memories to boot!


----------

